# Grandmas 101st birthday party



## psychodelicdan (Feb 16, 2013)

So we're having a party for my Grandmas 101st birthday. We're all so very happy to still have her with us. She's not what she used to be but she still gets around. We had a big event at a hotel for her 100th. Now for the big question. How often do you go all out and make it a big shabang? We always said she would out live us all, looks like she going to try. 
Happy birthday GGMa!!
	

		
			
		

		
	





Master of unfinished projects


----------



## Ray C (Feb 16, 2013)

Happy Birthday to Her...


----------



## eac67gt (Feb 16, 2013)

I think any size celebration for her will always feel great to her when you are over that 100 mark.
Wow! 101. I can't even imagine getting there.
HAPPY BIRTHDAY GRANDMA!!!!!
Ed


----------



## jpfabricator (Feb 16, 2013)

After 100, every birthday should be awsome. Happy birthday Grandma, God bless you!!


----------



## psychodelicdan (Apr 13, 2014)

A little behind with this. But Happy 102 years old to GGMa. That's right she's still going at it. 


Master of unfinished projects


----------



## mgalusha (Apr 13, 2014)

102, rock on Grandma!

Sent from my SM-P600 using Tapatalk


----------



## stevecmo (Apr 13, 2014)

:happybirthday2:


----------



## core-oil (Apr 13, 2014)

Psyshcodelicdan

  Well done for GGMa, Make her day as happy as you humanly can, She has reached a great milestone,  I hope over the years, you all have listened to her Telling you all of her journey experience through life, That sort of information is precious.

Give her my love & kindest wishes


----------



## psychodelicdan (May 23, 2015)

psychodelicdan said:


> So we're having a party for my Grandmas 101st birthday. We're all so very happy to still have her with us. She's not what she used to be but she still gets around. We had a big event at a hotel for her 100th. Now for the big question. How often do you go all out and make it a big shabang? We always said she would out live us all, looks like she going to try.
> Happy birthday GGMa!!
> 
> 
> ...


Update on  GGMa a bit late as usual GGMa had her 103rd birthday lYea!   She spent the last week in the hospital. Turns out to have a bleeding  tumor in her esphogus. Thought she was was a goner but   she came home a few days ago. Not doing to well but still trying to out live ous all.

Master of unfinished projects


----------



## jpfabricator (May 23, 2015)

WOW. WOW,& WOW! I pray all is well for her quick recovery.

Sent from somewhere in East Texas Jake Parker


----------



## Uglydog (May 23, 2015)

Spunky is good!

Daryl
MN


----------

